# Chariot Material Folie



## twolook4 (19. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was für ein Material der Chariot als Folie am Verdeck bzw. an den Seitenfenstern verwendet? Der Hersteller möchte es mir nicht verraten. Ich muss die Folie im Regenverdeck austauschen, weil sie sehr vergilbt ist. Ist das eine PVC Folie vielleicht mit 0,3 mm Stärke?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG 2look4


----------



## Fisch123 (19. September 2014)

Hi, keine Ahnung, was die da für eine Folie benutzen, ich hatte das gleiche  mal bei unserem Ritchie vor. Hab es aber doch gelassen und 2 neue Seitenteile von Weber auf teilkulanz bekommen. 
Entweder du probierst es so,( habe bei unserem 1er Cheetah  ein Rahmenteil umsonst bekommen). Oder kaufst dir bei ebay ein Verdeckteil für 70€.
Gruß Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (19. September 2014)

Würde da auch eher nix basteln, sondern auf Kulanz hoffen oder original kaufen. Ist es nicht auch so, dass die Folie getönt ist und als UV-Schutz fungiert? Ist zumindest bei unseren Hängern so. Oder ist es beim Chariot eine reine Regenhülle? Das Fass wegen ev. Schadstoffen in Baumarktfolie mache ich lieber gar nicht erst auf...


----------



## twolook4 (19. September 2014)

Hallo,
Ich hab den Anhänger gebraucht gekauft, er ist aus 2008. mit Kulanz ist da nichts mehr zu machen.
Wenn ich mir die neuen anschaue, glaube ich nicht, dass die Folie getöhnt ist.
Bei Eaby werden nur für die neuesten Modelle günstige Verdecks angeboten.

Also, bleibt meine Frage noch offen. Was für ein Material benutzen die?

2look4


----------



## KIV (19. September 2014)

ich denke, das könnte Vinyl sein. Das Zeug wurde früher für Segelfenster in bunten Surfsegeln benutzt, bestimmt noch immer für irgendwelche Jollen oder HobieKats...
Google hilft bei der Suche nach einem Segelmacher.

Edith fällt gerade noch was ein: Ein ähnliches Material hatte mein 107er Benz als Heckfenster im Stoffverdeck. Vielleicht gibts ja einen Auto-Sattler bei Euch in der Nähe..?


----------



## Fisch123 (20. September 2014)

Das mit dem Selbermachen würde ich  lassen, das es vermutlich von 12  bis Mittag  hält. 
CHARIOT ist mit Kulanz sehr offen. Unser Cheetah war auch gebraucht, hatte nur die Rahmennummer, er wurde durch einen Radladen der Chariot  Vertretung hat komplett eingeschickt und unentgeltlich repariert, hatte damals nur den Versand bezahlt.
Probiere es einfach mal.


----------

